# SPEECHLESS



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 25, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-1...336219?hash=item23a400441b:g:GIkAAOSwqRBbL7Yn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 25, 2018)

Starting bid:
US $50,000.00
0 bids ]
Place bid
Enter US $50,000.00 or more

Price:
US $65,000.00
Buy It Now


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 25, 2018)

bummer....eddie needs $
selling that gem


----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2018)

If it sells.... I think shipping will be a lot more than the $237.81 they have listed. Insurance will be $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## stoney (Jun 25, 2018)

Throw in a picture of Marilyn from back then and I may go for it.


----------



## buickmike (Jun 25, 2018)

I'll. Prefer Miss Decarlo


----------



## catfish (Jun 25, 2018)

More of an Addams Family guy.


----------



## stoney (Jun 25, 2018)

Both The Addams Family and The Munsters picked beautiful women to be the wives.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 25, 2018)

This bike was for sale a few years ago on Ebay. Started at 25,000 and went down to 19,000 then sold.


----------



## sccruiser (Jun 25, 2018)

Bike was never in a episode. Butch rode it around in The Hollywood Santa Parade in the Sixties.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2018)

One bid already. Really!

If I was the seller I'd drop the reserve and the bike would be sold to this bidder.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 26, 2018)

Not  hatin' here but I saw Butch @ the Detroit Auto rama several years ago. He was selling pic/autographs He was very impatient,downright rude to my kid brother,nephew and me. I told him to keep it and walked away. I wouldnt buy that ugly pos even if I could afford it. I wont help folks like him get through life


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 26, 2018)

Interesting from the George Barris association. The bike's trim in the eBay photo is damaged all over and has many missing/replaced parts as compared to the other photos.


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2018)

If I had that kinda dough, I'd buy_ Indian Larry's _ original chain bike


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2018)

stoney said:


> Throw in a picture of Marilyn from back then and I may go for it.



Which one ? 
*Beverly Owens*


 
or* Pat Priest*


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> One bid already. Really!
> 
> If I was the seller I'd drop the reserve and the bike would be sold to this bidder. View attachment 829539View attachment 829540View attachment 829541View attachment 829542View attachment 829543




Wonder if it is a REAL bid because it is reserve not met--probably chum to try and get the juices flowing.


----------



## stoney (Jun 26, 2018)

Sven said:


> Which one ?
> *Beverly Owens*
> View attachment 829595
> or* Pat Priest*
> View attachment 829596




Oh yeah I forgot---Pat Priest


----------



## oskisan (Jun 26, 2018)

I didnt see this earlier and also posted it on CABE today also. I cant believe this bike would catch anyone at $50k, but to see the reserve had not been reached at that price point is incredible!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/eddie-munster-bike.133719/


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 26, 2018)

Sven said:


> Which one ?
> *Beverly Owens*
> View attachment 829595
> or* Pat Priest*
> View attachment 829596



Either.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jun 27, 2018)

oskisan said:


> I didnt see this earlier and also posted it on CABE today also. I cant believe this bike would catch anyone at $50k, but to see the reserve had not been reached at that price point is incredible!



Like stoney said - probably shill bidder.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jul 2, 2018)

it's back.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-1...014189?hash=item23a484ae6d:g:Lo8AAOSwc~tbOael
And a steal at the same price as a new car.


----------

